# male or female



## shaddai1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi. I am needing a little help with a question. 

My husband and I are wanting another GS. We had two, a female and a male, my female passed away this year. I would love to have another male. The breeder who's program that we purchased our male from did not recommend this. She mentioned that issues may arise with two males in the home. My male is neutered. 

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i had two males in the early eighties, were best buddies and never an issue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had 3 males at one point, two unneutered until later in life, with no problems. It depends more on the dog vs gender. 

Does your male like other male dogs?

Also, please only ask a question once in the appropriate forum vs posting the same question in multiple forums. Thank you


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

I have had multiple males and never a problem. I actually find my girls are much more fussy, dominate and high strung our boys whilst protective tend to be more relaxed. I currently have one male one female and will be getting another male for this reason. Hope that helps.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Multiple males can be tricky if there are females present. If the dogs are very close in age and power, than same-sex is not always the best idea. It really depends. 2 males is definitely better than 2 females.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd find out for sure how your male is with other males. Also, if your new pup (male) has a dominant personality and so does your existing male...well, you could see some issues from that. How old is the male you have currently? When I had 2 shepherds at the same time I had male/female. We currently have an older male mutt (the last of the 3 amigos) and a female Pug with a strong personality. So it worked out well to get a male GSD. (I prefer males anyway) If I were in your shoes, I'd get a female. However, if you really want another male...then the above would be good to know before you make your decision.


----------

